# Thick Uterine lining



## bluesky

Hi Ladies, 

I had a scan yesterday and doctor said that my lining is 2mm thicker than it should be but said that is nothing to worry about (but I do of course) So I think that it it is 17mm (nurse calling back later to confirm as I didnt ask :dohh:) 

I have googled and come up with lots of things about thick uterine lining, I believe that it is more of a problem if you are menopausal. Im 29 so not at that stage yet.

I have also read that your body will not be able to get pregnant with a thick lining. 

I have an appointment with GP on monday so will ask her what she thinks and if this is a problem.

Im still bleeding from what I think is a period so thats why it might not be giving the correct measurements.

Do any of you ladies have this and know of remedies? 

Thanks for reading :hugs:

Just spoke to nurse and its 17.3mm


----------



## heart tree

You might want to consider acupuncture. It helps to move the blood flow and keeps things moving. Also, if you are having your period, that could be the reason it looks so thick. It hasn't had time to fully shed itself yet. Did your doctor know it was during your bleeding? Did he/she say anything about that?


----------



## bluesky

Thanks for the the reply heart tree, I will look into the acupuncture, yes the doc new I was still bleeding she didnt say anything really, I had been bleeding for 5 days.


----------



## Kikis_Mama

Hi i have the same problem my periods have been extremely bad with really bad cramps to the point of crying and wanting to go to the emergency room...about three months ago they did a ultrasound and found i had a very tiny cyst on my left ovary which they said was nothing to worry about but they said my uterus had a thick lining which they said is Adenomyosis, but my Dr told me I should not have any problems getting pregnant, well its been a year since i miscarried and I have had no luck at all...the dr told me 9 out of 10 women who have had a c-section get this problem....i am finding it hard to believe


----------



## bluesky

Hi Kikis_mama

Just read your other thread sorry for your loss and that its taking a while, Hope you can get some help and advice on here.


----------

